# ACT nomination of a Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa is a two stage process:



## Danilo (Apr 3, 2019)

1. You must formally express an interest in applying for ACT 190 nomination by completing a score-based 'Canberra Matrix' where you are allocated points against demonstrated economic contribution or benefit and/or a genuine commitment to be part of the ACT community. Scores of 20 points and above will be ranked. The highest ranked candidates under the scoring system will then be selected and invited to apply for ACT 190 nomination.

2. If you are invited to apply for ACT 190 nomination, you must complete and submit the online application (and pay the service fee) within 14 days. You must attach the required documents to evidence eligibility and your Matrix score. If you cannot evidence the Matrix score that the invitation was based on, the application for ACT 190 nomination will not meet the nomination criteria.

You must read the ACT 190 nomination - Canberra Matrix guidelines carefully before you express your interest in applying for ACT nomination of a Skilled Nominated (subclass 190 ) visa.
Source : https://dailynetupdate.blogspot.com


----------

